# To Fly or Drive?



## megachops (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll be leaving for Canada at the end of April and I was curious if I should drive home or fly. Essentially the car I have right now isn't great and the cost to import/modify and what have you will cost me more than what the car is worth. Plus i'm a little nervous if the car will even make the journey. it's a 95 saturn. However I then have the dilemma of not having transportation once I arrive in Canada. and since I left the country when I was 14 I have no credit history to get a new car. How do people coming from countries overseas do it? it's never really explained online how someone from europe or asia coming to Canada are able to get a car.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

They bring money with them


----------



## Rudz (Apr 5, 2008)

Where are you travelling from?


----------

